# Safari WebKit SDK



## rhale1 (Jun 24, 2003)

Does anyone know when the Safari/WebKit SDK will be posted @ ADC? I read it was supposed to be out Monday, but I haven't seen it (If it is out, where?).


----------



## Darkshadow (Jun 25, 2003)

You need an ADC membership.  The free Online membership will work fine.

go to http://connect.apple.com - you can sign up for it there.  Once you log in, go to the downloads section - it's listed there.  (Not called Safari, though, just Web Kit SDK.)


----------



## rhale1 (Jun 25, 2003)

Really? Hmm... Don't know how I missed it, I checked the ADC member page too...

Oh well, thanks a bunch!

-Ryan


----------

